# Ideas on Saving a Vintage Tire



## ndrtkr (Dec 14, 2009)

I recently acquired a 1942 Columbia MG with it's original WAR GRADE tires supplied by US Royal Master.  The tires are in sad condition, as would be expected in a 60+ year old tire.  However, the tire is not dry rotted all the way through, and still retains relatively good tread.  I was hoping someone had advice on what product (if any) could be used to clean & recondition the tires so that they could be mounted for showing.  I would not consider riding on the tires due to their rarity....Anyone?


----------



## pedal alley (Dec 14, 2009)

Meguiar's TIRE GEL
will work the best.
it gives a great black,
non wet look.conditions great too.


----------



## ndrtkr (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks Tom, I'm on it!!!....Merry Christmas, ndrtkr!


----------



## pedal alley (Dec 14, 2009)

ndrtkr said:


> Thanks Tom, I'm on it!!!....Merry Christmas, ndrtkr!





tested/tried.no prob.
 hint:grab one of those car 
wash sponges w/neting shell.
Merry Christmas .


----------



## Bevin (Dec 20, 2009)

*Harley Tire Black*

I suggest Harley-Davidson's "Harley Tire Black" product. Its a black "goop" that dries to a flat black rather than the glossy shine that most auto tire products have. I think its gives old tires a more natural look than gloss. I use it on all the vintage motorcycles in our collection.


----------



## supper15fiets (Dec 20, 2009)

ndrtkr said:


> I recently acquired a 1942 Columbia MG with it's original WAR GRADE tires supplied by US Royal Master.  The tires are in sad condition, as would be expected in a 60+ year old tire.  However, the tire is not dry rotted all the way through, and still retains relatively good tread.  I was hoping someone had advice on what product (if any) could be used to clean & recondition the tires so that they could be mounted for showing.  I would not consider riding on the tires due to their rarity....Anyone?




Hi,
why not riding on them ? if you ttreat them nice, there nice to you. i mean i think you keep the tire with the ride tire pressure flexable, if you store a tire it will dry out at one time, i have some very rara fisk tires but thre are some cracks between the white part and the black part, but there is here a compagnie that has some very high strenght special rubber glue that are not yellow when it's dry...so i hope that will work and then i am going to use the fisk tires, even when i am dead these tires will survive a lifetime...


----------



## Rus Tea (Jan 1, 2010)

Rid'em....their tires after all.


----------



## Herman (Jan 1, 2010)

I don't know if this would do any good for bicycle tires but I have friends who race go karts and in between races they rub the tires with go-jo hand cleaner and wrap them up in seran wrap,they claim that the lanolin in the hand cleaner keeps the tires "soft" for better "bite".They store their tires this way too in the off season to keep them from drying out and becoming hard.


----------



## ndrtkr (Jan 3, 2010)

A friend of mine in Europe turned me on to a nice new pair of tires manufactured here in the US that strongly resemble the originals for riding and enjoyment without ruining the value of the authentic war grade tires.  These are very hard to find (at least for me), and I only plan to mount them when shown at military show events (for authenticity).


----------



## Herman (Jan 3, 2010)

I would love to see some pictures of your bike and tires,what make of tires are you using that closely resemble the originals?


----------

